
Uncovering the Hidden Intelligence of Collectives - dpflan
https://phys.org/news/2019-09-uncovering-hidden-intelligence.html
======
dpflan
Here is the paper:

\- _Individual and collective encoding of risk in animal groups_ \--
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/09/17/1905585116](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/09/17/1905585116)

